# Edgstar 28 bottle vs Newair AW 280



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I have decided that I am going with a wineador to solve my temperature and humidity issues that I am having here in Fl. I have been seeing that a lot of people are using Edgestar and some are using NewAir. Is there a difference between the 2 other then cosmetics?
I am looking for something that will keep my smokes at the right temperature range. What is everyone's experience with either of these? Is one better then the other?

I have never really paid much mind to temperature, but I need to start!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

I have the Newair. Not sure if there is much of a difference between the two. I just chose whatever was cheaper at the time and I've been happy with my choice. I purchased shelves and drawers from Wineador on the forum and it has worked out really well.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

...there are no fewer than 1.2 millions threads on this topic in this forum. 

Seriously, hit the search dude - you'll find more info than you ever wanted to know. These two are probably the most popular two models to convert. Hell, Falconman has his own thread on the topic that's probably 15 pages...and with recent posts.

Personally, I went with a NewAir because it looks better and has external temp controls. Forrest (Wineador is his handle on the forums) makes cedar drawers/trays for both so if you are looking for something custom, he can handle it for you. I bought from him - was the best $175 I've spent in a long time.

The thing you have to remember with these thermoelectric boxes is - if you keep your house at 80 degrees, this thing ain't gonna get it to 65. I live in Texas and keep my lower level game room area where my box is at around 72-75 degrees. I can set the NewAir at the lowest temp (54) and the thing will run like hell but never cool below about 64 degrees. Best case, your only going to get 8-10 below ambient temps - it's just the way they work.

Anyway, hit the search on the forum and start checking out existing threads on this - there are plenty. But I think you'll find that you'll do fine with either unit - most of the decision is going to be personal and based on the price and aesthetics. Fundamentally, there's not other big difference between the two.

I've attached a pic of my NewAir 28 w/ the custom drawers from Forrest. IMHO, this is the best box you can buy - it's cheap, looks great and just works.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I settled on the frige (NewAir) to convert mostly based on appearance and I liked the external controls. Falconman's thread was a good source of info, I have one here too, I'm starting the conversion and will keep the thread updated as I complete it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

First, keep us up-dated on your progress, Andy.

My second thought is, even not plugged in, wineadors seem to be almost ideal for use as a humidor on a budget. You will not find a humidor with the capacity of a well planned and designed wine cooler for anywhere near twice the cost.

Third, they just look so good with some wood drawers.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've got a thread started for my build, I expect it to take 6-8 weeks by the time I'm up and running:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/305258-flapjack23s-build.html

I agree with the wineador being an ideal budget humidor, especially if temperature swings are a problem. I think I will only have to turn mine on in the summer, probably leave it off most of the year.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

choinga said:


> ...there are no fewer than 1.2 millions threads on this topic in this forum.
> 
> Seriously, hit the search dude - you'll find more info than you ever wanted to know. These two are probably the most popular two models to convert. Hell, Falconman has his own thread on the topic that's probably 15 pages...and with recent posts.
> 
> ...


Yeah I didn't think to do a search until after the fact! I will in the future use the search function more efficently! Sorry


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

After some research, I am not 100% sure that I want to go with a wine cooler. I understand that it makes temp control much easier, but I am an old school guy and like my humidor's. I only have to deal with higher temps for a about 2-3 months a year, right before summer starts and right when summer ends. I haven't had any AC or heat since October! I don't mind 80 degree temps in my house. I can't justify running the AC because of that! Now in the summer, that's a different story. 
My biggest concern and main reason for a wine cooler was my thought that temp was affecting the draw on my cigars. I don't think that is the case, I think it's more with the brad of cigar! I don't have many problems with my better sticks, it's more on my cheap bundles that I get from CI. I am going to do some experitmenting to see what I can come up with. I think buying a wine cooler will be my last resort.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

How does everyone else keep their humidor cool when the temp rises abit?


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

The only option I have now with my desktop humidor is to move it to a cooler area of the house (basement). In the winter my bedroom is around 66F and summer its around 70F. The times that get me are warm spring/early summer days when the windows are open and it hits 75F or so. Not hot enough to use the air, but too hot IMO for the cigars.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

smokin_dad said:


> How does everyone else keep their humidor cool when the temp rises abit?


I too move mine to the basement in summer, I used a fan once too small table top one.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Here was my build brother: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html

I went with NewAir for price and looks but really either is perfect option!

Let me know if you have any further questions or need help in the future.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Can always go with a 150qt Coleman cooler, and Forrest maked KILLER modules for it !!!!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

wow I really need to update some pics, these are both from when I first got the Sarge* & then first got the drawers from Forrest. :laugh:



















Really it's just cosmetics. Some people buy one over the other because of looks, some becuase of price. My :2 shop around and buy whichever is cheapest or if money aint' no thang just go ahead and buy whichever you like most. btw: did I mention Forrest makes some dam fine drawers. :tu


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I am in Florida. During the hotter times of the day my regular desktop humidor would get to 75 degrees with my AC set on 74-75. If you are letting it get 80 in your house your humi is 80 as well. IMO 70+ is too hot for your cigars, and keeping your ac set at 65 just isn't feasible. I have been running a wineador now for a few weeks and have it dead on 65%RH and 63-64 degrees. My cigars smoke perfectly. 0 burn issues and 1000 times better than they did out of a desktop. Unfortunately I went with a small 12 bottle fridge and have already packed it full. So I went ahead and bought a NewAir 28. Prefered it to the Edgestar for looks and external temp control, but both are great. I am waiting on the drawers for it, so it's not being used yet, but I have a couple of pounds of kitty litter in there with some cedar boxes and it is holding a steady 63%RH and 65 degrees. Once I get drawers and sticks in it, I am confident the humidity will go up another % or two and it will be perfect. Believe me it's the way to go down here. If you are hung up on the looks of a humidor vs a cooler just look at some of these setups with custom drawers. Also I assure you when set up with cedar and sticks a wine fridge smells just like a humidor should.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cant wait to see pics !! Congrats Bro !!!


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I just found a used Vinotemp for $159. The model is Vinotemp VT-28TEDS. I am debating whether I should try and talk the price down or just invest in a new Newair 28 bottle for about $50 more.
Vinotemps are just as good as other?


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

In my opinion, the Vinotemp is one of the top options as far as the thermoelectrics that are used for Wineadors. I have the same model you found and have been very pleased with it and parts are readily available if you ever need to replace anything. Definitely try to talk the price down. I would think that you should be able to get it for about $100.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Excellent! Thanks Aaron! I appreciate you advice. I will give them a call and see what the guy says.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I would get the vino if you can grab it for $100. That is more than reasonable for a used one. You can score a brand new Edgestar for $119 if you keep your eye out.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

yellowv said:


> I would get the vino if you can grab it for $100. That is more than reasonable for a used one. You can score a brand new Edgestar for $119 if you keep your eye out.


i am on the same boat my friend. looking to build a wineador too and want to get a good deal on the cooler. i been browsing around for the last two weeks and havent really found anything


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> i am on the same boat my friend. looking to build a wineador too and want to get a good deal on the cooler. i been browsing around for the last two weeks and havent really found anything


Hey Oscar, not sure these are thermo-electric but might be worth looking at because they are near you.

24 & 32 BOTTLE WINE COOLER LIQUIDATION

12 BOTTLE WINE COOLER


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Hey Oscar, not sure these are thermo-electric but might be worth looking at because they are near you.
> 
> 24 & 32 BOTTLE WINE COOLER LIQUIDATION
> 
> 12 BOTTLE WINE COOLER


i will check the first one out. i dont want something too small. i also want something where i can put some of forest drawers in it


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> i am on the same boat my friend. looking to build a wineador too and want to get a good deal on the cooler. i been browsing around for the last two weeks and havent really found anything


Check compactappliance.com on a daily basis. Within the last two weeks they had a few Edgestar open box deals at $119.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Hey Oscar, not sure these are thermo-electric but might be worth looking at because they are near you.
> 
> 24 & 32 BOTTLE WINE COOLER LIQUIDATION
> 
> 12 BOTTLE WINE COOLER


hey bruce i called the first link and they say that they are non branded models that they use to sell over in france. she states they are floor models that retail for 300. what do you think?!?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have no clue when it comes to these things. At any rate, drawers and/or shelves can be made by forest or others nwith the correct measurements.

I like the wineadors but really have no need (or cash) for one. I am barely able to afford my habit now.


----------

